# الطوب الزجاجي Glass Block



## ALWALED ALOUDAH (20 مارس 2010)

ارغب بتكرمكم بتزويدي بمعلومات

عن الطوب الزجاجي Glass Block

وانواعه واين يمكن ايجاده

واذا امكن طريقة تركيبه 

وهل له فنيون مختصيين او اي بناء يمكن ان يقوم بالعمل 

وطريقة تلحيمه​


----------



## hermione (20 مارس 2010)

*الطوب الزجاجى*

:85:"البلوكات الزجاجية":85:​
تصنع من نصفين متلاصقين تحت ضغط وحرارة مرتفعين ويعمل كل نصف من زجاج عديم اللون ونقى ومفرغ من الهواء جزئيا وتكون أحرفة منتظمة قائمة الزوايا والأسطح الجانبية مقعرة لتكوين تعشيقه بين البلوكات وتتراوح مقاساتها بين 20×20×10 و 15×15×10 

وتستعمل البلوكات الزجاجية في القوا طيع الداخلية وواجهات المباني والمكاتب والمستشفيات ...

ويمكن ربط البلوكات الزجاجية بالمباني باستعمال الأربطة الخاصة كل أربع مداميك على الأكثر وذلك بربطها في الحوائط بواسطة سلكين من الحديد المجلفن قطر 3مم حيث يدخل في اللحامات الأفقية والراسية للبلوكات الزجاجية على أن يربط السلك في الحوائط والأرضيات المحيطة بها بمقدار 10سم ويفضل أن تدهن الحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات المذكورة وجها واحدا بمحلول البيتومين الساخن قبل البناء .

ترص قوالب الطوب مع بعضها من ناحية جوانبها المقعرة وتكون العراميس منتظمة فى الاتجاهين الافقى والرأسي وبسمك لا يزيد عن 6مم تملا بمونة من اسمنت وجير ورمل مع العناية بملأ اللحامات.

ـ ترص قوالب مع بعضها من ناحية جوانبها المقعرة وتكون العراميس منتظمة في الاتجاهين الأفقي و الرأسي وبسمك لا يزيد عن 6 مم تملآ بمونة من أسمنت و جير ورمل مع العناية بملء اللحامات جيدا . و تفضل المونة اللينة المانعة لنفاذ المياة باضافة إضافات سائلة مانعة للرطوبة .

ـ يجب وضع طبقة من اللباد السميك أو الفلين أو الصوف الزجاجي في مواقع اتصال الحائط بالعناصر المحيطة به لحمايتها من خطر التشقق نتيجة تربيح السقف أو التمدد . ويكون حوالي 12 مم بدون مونة .

ـ يتحمل الحائط من الطوب الزجاجي المفرغ وزنه في الأحوال التي لا يزيد طوله عن 6متر وارتفاعه عن 4متر وبحيث لا تزيد مساحه الحائط عن12م2 ويكون سمك الطوب في حدود25/1 من الطول أو الارتفاع أيهما اكبر وذالك في حاله التعرض لضغوط الرياح العادية الخفيفة وفى حاله زيادة الأبعاد أو التعرض لرياح شديدة يجب التحقق من تحمل الحائط .

طريقة البناء بالطوب الزجاجي :20:glass brick

1ـ عند البناء بذلك الطوب يجب ألا يرتكز عليها أحمال و يكتفي بوزنها فقط و أن تكون القوالب مفصولة و غير متلاصقة و ذلك لتمددها 
2ـ يجب تنظيف أوجه الحوائط الاربعه التي سيبنى فيها الطوب الزجاجي من الاتربه 
3ـ دهان تلك الحوائط الاربعه بعد التنظيف بماده عازله للرطوبة 
4ـ تربط المباني الطوب الزجاجي في الحوائط المجاورة بواسطة سلكين من الحديد المجلفن تكون المسافة بينهما حواتي 5سم وتحفظ تلك المسافة بواسطة أسلاك عريضة كل 25سم ملحومة جيدا بالكهرباء ويوضع هذا الرباط على سطح الطوب وبين المونة كل 4مداميك من الحائط ويربط هذا الرباط مع الحوائط المجاورة بطول 5سم بعد تجنيشها في الحوائط المجاورة أو لحامها بالكهرباء إذا كان الإطار المحيط بها من المعدن .
5ـ في الحوائط التي تزيد مساحتها عن 13 م2أو يزيد ارتفاعها أو عرضها عن 6 م يجب أن تقسم الحوائط بواسطة مجارى وزوايا حديد مع دهان وجهين سيلاقون وثلاثة أوجه ببويه الزيت باللون المطلوب وتكون البويه من النوع المانع للصدأ أو من قطاعات مناسبة من الالومنيوم حسب الرسومات التفصيلية وذلك بالنسبة إلى الحوائط الخارجية .
6ـ يحاط الحلق المعدني بمادة عازلة قابلة للانضغاط في حدود 50% من حجمها الاصلى وتكون غالبا سمك 3|8 إلا إذا أوصى بغير ذلك 
7ـ بالنسبة إلى جلسات الفتحات يجب عمل تلك الجلسات بحيث يسمح للطوب الزجاجي بحرية الانزلاق في حالة التمدد والانكماش 
8 ـ في الحوائط الداخلية يجب استعمال اللباد السميك أو الفلين في مواضع الاتصال وحول إطارات الشبابيك أما في فواصل التمدد وفى رؤوس الحواجز (القوا طيع) فيجب ألا يكون اللباد المستعمل أقل من 1|4 حتى لا يحدث ترخيم في الأسقف .
9ـ يجب تقسيم المساحات التي ستبنى بحيث لا يزيد مسطحها عن 13 م مربع للجزء الواحد .

"الطوب الزجاجي" :85:

ـ يكون بمقاس 20×20×10 سم تستخدم كقواطع وأسقف وديكور وحوائط . 
ـ يوجد منه عده ألون وحوائط .
ـ يوجد منه عده ألون جذابة. 
ـ يتم استخدام سلك مجلفن في العراميس مع المونة لربط الطوب الزجاجي .
ـ المونة المستخدمة 350 كجم أسمنت أبيض /م3 بودرةخليط ناعمة وخشنة(بودرة حجر جيري ).
ـ في حالة البناء بالطوب الزجاجي لارتفاع أكبر 4م يتم عمل كرة حديد كرباط .
ـ في حالة استخدام البلاط في الأسقف يتم رص الطوب على الشدة ويوضع بينهما أسياخ 6مم ثم صب الأعصاب كنظام الهوردى hollow block 

معدلات الأداء :5:
2معلم 
1مساعد 
1عامل 
يقومون ببناء 8 م2 

معدلات الاستهلاك :81:
1م2 يحتاج25طوبه 
1000 طوبه رصاصية 20×20×10 سم تحتاج : 
150 ك أسمنت أبيض 
5.م3 بودرة خليط ناعمة وخشنة (بودرة حجر جيري )
25م.ط سلك حديد مجلفن للعرايس

منقول


----------



## hamassaus (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ع المعلوووووومة


----------



## مستتر اكس (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ع الموضوع


----------

